# 2.6.3_rc1-love1 aka "Solar Power Is A Pipe Dream"

## steel300

The time has come for the dawning of a new age, the 2.6.3 kernels will rule forever more (at least until 2.6.4). The new love is ready and available at:

http://www.linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources

Here's the notes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Patch Name: patch-2.6.3-rc1.patch
> 
> Description: The latest prepatch snapshot for 2.6.3 branch
> ...

 

Good Luck and Happy Compiling!

----------

## steel300

And before anyone notices, I changed my sig.

----------

## TheEternalVortex

Are you going to be adding supermount to love-sources?

----------

## steel300

 *TheEternalVortex wrote:*   

> Are you going to be adding supermount to love-sources?

 

That's a pizza. Check the last love-sources thread. Any qestion about supermount results in the asker buying me a pizza.

----------

## mirko_3

 *TheEternalVortex wrote:*   

> Are you going to be adding supermount to love-sources?

 

lol...

----------

## _Nomad_

As always, a BIG thank you for keeping these releases so up to date.

Great job. Compiling right now  :Very Happy: 

UPDATE: For some, still unknown, reason this kernel froze X at startup. I'm going back to 2.6.2-love1 until I can figure it out...Last edited by _Nomad_ on Mon Feb 09, 2004 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MrNugget

Running fine with it. The only thing i don't like are these new dmesg messages:

```
Badness in kobject_get at lib/kobject.c:431

Call Trace:

 [<c034a36b>] kobject_get+0x4b/0x50

 [<c039e4ea>] get_device+0x1a/0x30

 [<c039f203>] bus_for_each_dev+0x83/0xe0

 [<c03f14bc>] nodemgr_node_probe+0x4c/0x120

 [<c03f1380>] nodemgr_probe_ne_cb+0x0/0x90

 [<c03f1601>] nodemgr_do_irm_duties+0x71/0x120

 [<c03f18e3>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x163/0x1a0

 [<c03f1780>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x0/0x1a0

 [<c02092cd>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x18

 

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address ffedb855

 printing eip:

ffedb855

*pde = 00004067

*pte = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT SMP

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<ffedb855>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010286

EIP is at 0xffedb855

eax: ffedb855   ebx: c01475e8   ecx: c1731f98   edx: 00000000

esi: c03f0da0   edi: 00000000   ebp: c1731f4c   esp: c1731f34

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process knodemgrd_0 (pid: 11, threadinfo=c1730000 task=c16c97c0)

Stack: c034a3f9 c01475e8 c03efa90 c01475c4 c01475cc c0147520 c1731f74 c039f21d

       c01475e8 c1731f98 c014756c 00000000 dfbd4e44 dfbd4e3c c1731f98 c17198d8

       c1731fbc c03f14bc c0147520 dfbd4e3c c1731f98 c03f1380 c1731fbc c03f1601

Call Trace:

 [<c034a3f9>] kobject_cleanup+0x89/0x90

 [<c03efa90>] nodemgr_bus_match+0x0/0x90

 [<c039f21d>] bus_for_each_dev+0x9d/0xe0

 [<c03f14bc>] nodemgr_node_probe+0x4c/0x120

 [<c03f1380>] nodemgr_probe_ne_cb+0x0/0x90

 [<c03f1601>] nodemgr_do_irm_duties+0x71/0x120

 [<c03f18e3>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x163/0x1a0

 [<c03f1780>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x0/0x1a0

 [<c02092cd>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x18

 

Code:  Bad EIP value.

 <6>IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes
```

And i think the sleeping errors in slab.c are not new.. 

MrNugget

----------

## PrakashP

from lkml:

>+highmem-equals-user-friendliness.patch

>> 

>>  Enhance and document the `highmem=' ia32 kernel boot option.  This also

>>  gives us highmem emulation on <= 896M boxes.

This seems to be breaking initrd when highmem is enabled:

  initrd extends beyond end of memory (0x37feffc9 > 0x30400000)

  disabling initrd

BTW, did you take out all nforce2 patches? (I haven't tried this kernel. I am still trying to find out whether previous love kernel is stable for me or not. It at least seems to be stable...)

----------

## sn4ip3r

Is the "latest" reiserfs patch from 6 Feb. and does it need libaal/reiser4progs v0.5.0?

----------

## izomorfix

HI all,

I made a patch for the 2.6.2-love1 kernel (my first kernel patch ever) but now I see there's a new love release   :Very Happy: 

Anyway the patch includes the au88x0 sound card drivers (actually I "ripped" it from the alsa-driver tar.gz )  :Laughing:   , it's 44k, You have to

```

cd /usr/src/linux/sound

cat /path/to/au88x0.diff|patch -p1 --dry-run # and if it works

cat /path/to/au88x0.diff|patch -p1 # then

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig 

........................

```

But the problem is I don't have where to put it, so please tell me where I could put it (if you are interested in this patch)

----------

## steel300

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> from lkml:
> 
> >+highmem-equals-user-friendliness.patch
> 
> >> 
> ...

 

The nforce issues have been fixed in mm (so he claims).

----------

## steel300

 *sn4ip3r wrote:*   

> Is the "latest" reiserfs patch from 6 Feb. and does it need libaal/reiser4progs v0.5.0?

 

The latest reiser4 patches are from 2004.02.06. I have libaal 0.5 and reiser4progs 0.4 and it works fine here.

----------

## _Nomad_

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> The nforce issues have been fixed in mm (so he claims).

 

I'm afraid I don't think so... as the kernel froze kernel at X startup. I'm going to try disabling APIC, as that usually does the trick. I'll update as I see the result.

UPDATE: Well it appears everything is workin with APIC disabled... So I guess the nforce2 fixes didn't work. At least not for me...Last edited by _Nomad_ on Mon Feb 09, 2004 6:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## izomorfix

Hey steel300, I mailed the patch to you, please don't get mad   :Very Happy: 

----------

## steel300

 *izomorfix wrote:*   

> Hey steel300, I mailed the patch to you, please don't get mad  

 

I don't mind at all. I'll be glad to include it in future love-releases.

----------

## neenee

compiled and runs fine here.

----------

## steel300

 *_Nomad_ wrote:*   

> UPDATE: Well it appears everything is workin with APIC disabled... So I guess the nforce2 fixes didn't work. At least not for me...

 

Nvidia is being a pain when it comes to there integrated stuff. The APIC mappings ae all wrong and they're not helping any. Do you need APIC?

----------

## PrakashP

@steel300

Where did you read that nforce issues are gone? I just saw a irq patch included. I don't think this alone will stabilize APIC.

At least Asus, MSI and Shuttle users should have a BIOS fix.

----------

## buckoven

Mirrored here

of course, ebuilds are changed to pull from my server

----------

## _Nomad_

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nvidia is being a pain when it comes to there integrated stuff. The APIC mappings ae all wrong and they're not helping any. Do you need APIC?

 

No... can't say that I do... I just like to enable all the features that my mobo support  :Laughing: 

----------

## PrakashP

Furthermore this

```

0:     716598    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:       1754    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  8:          3    IO-APIC-edge  rtc

  9:          0   IO-APIC-level  acpi

 12:      45002    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

 14:         21    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:         27    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

 16:          0   IO-APIC-level  Skystar2

 18:      31849   IO-APIC-level  libata

 19:      54551   IO-APIC-level  nvidia

 20:       4897   IO-APIC-level  ohci_hcd, eth0

 21:        709   IO-APIC-level  NVidia nForce2, ehci_hcd

 22:          0   IO-APIC-level  ohci_hcd

NMI:          0

LOC:     716478

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

looks much nicer. When leaving out usb, no interrupts are shared.  :Cool: 

----------

## steel300

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> @steel300
> 
> Where did you read that nforce issues are gone? I just saw a irq patch included. I don't think this alone will stabilize APIC.
> 
> At least Asus, MSI and Shuttle users should have a BIOS fix.

 

The APIC on the nforce boards are causing an unexplained shift in the IRQ numbers. The IRQ patch should have unshifted the APIC shifts.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

what happened to the reiserfs acl patches?

----------

## irasnyd

Mirror: http://www.csupomona.edu/~iwsnyder/gentoo/love-sources/

Looking forward to trying this out  :Smile: 

----------

## Jake

steel300, have you seen the nifty ionice feature of CFQ in -ck? If I missed something and love-sources includes this, you should be advertising it. I haven't played with it much, but it seems to work well. I got reiser4 to compile in 2.6.2-ck1, but adding elv-select is really a pain. It compiled after some work, but the resulting kernel froze at about the point where it checks the floppy drive(s). I didn't try to debug. I may have made some mistake manually fixing the failed patch hunks and compile-time errors. Perhaps you would have the C skills to integrate the ionice-able version of CFQ into -love.

----------

## steel300

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

> what happened to the reiserfs acl patches?

 

reiserfs doesn't play well withou acl enabled with the acl patches. If you want I can make a patch which will apply on top of love that has acl support for reiserfs.

----------

## steel300

 *Jake wrote:*   

> steel300, have you seen the nifty ionice feature of CFQ in -ck? If I missed something and love-sources includes this, you should be advertising it. I haven't played with it much, but it seems to work well. I got reiser4 to compile in 2.6.2-ck1, but adding elv-select is really a pain. It compiled after some work, but the resulting kernel froze at about the point where it checks the floppy drive(s). I didn't try to debug. I may have made some mistake manually fixing the failed patch hunks and compile-time errors. Perhaps you would have the C skills to integrate the ionice-able version of CFQ into -love.

 

I ran into the same problem. elv-select doesn't like the cfq-ionice patch. I would like to include it, but am reluctant to sacrifice elv-select.

----------

## boroshan

@steel300

I get

```
bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.

        Input file = /usr/portage/distfiles/2.6.3_rc1-love1.patch.bz2, output file = (stdout)

It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.

You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.

You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover

data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.

!!! ERROR: sys-kernel/love-sources-2.6.3_rc1-r1 failed.

!!! Function unpack, Line 341, Exitcode 2

!!! failure unpacking 2.6.3_rc1-love1.patch.bz2

```

I tried to d/l the patch a couple of times. I don't think its at my end. Which isn't to say that I'm necessarily right of course

----------

## nepenthe

@steel300

nice work man =)

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

i was SHOCKED when I saw an option for the atmel drivers when i was make oldconfiging. Since I moved into my new apartment, I have had to boot into a 2.4 kernel (the ONLY time i have to use 2.4) because the drivers only worked in 2.4, and i couldnt use my normal wifi card, because the router has restricted MAC addresses.

thanks god  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   what happened to the reiserfs acl patches? 
> 
> reiserfs doesn't play well withou acl enabled with the acl patches. If you want I can make a patch which will apply on top of love that has acl support for reiserfs.

 

that's fine with me, e-mail it to me, if you need my e-mail address, get it here

----------

## ejohnson

yup, up and running fine.  As always thanks!

Here's a bit of  help in the form of a mirror.

----------

## digital

Compiling as we speak.

Anyone running this kernel with reiser4 partitions?

I've been considering trying out reiser4 on my / partition. I'm going to attempt it (proper backups of course) when I get back from class in 2 hours (maybe I should do it Tues night, I have an exam tomorrow). Anyone want to talk sanity into me?

I feel like putting the bleed into bleeding edge.

----------

## TheCoop

 *boroshan wrote:*   

> @steel300
> 
> I get
> 
> ```
> ...

 

The files I downloaded were fine for me...

fyi, the md5sum of 2.6.3_rc1-love1.patch.bz2 is 44e8097da8638a1ddb0b7d600fceddf1, so you can check it your end

----------

## Maddog39

 *TheEternalVortex wrote:*   

> Are you going to be adding supermount to love-sources?

 

Is that the love-sources equivelent of a first post?

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

the next person who asks about Supermount owes pizza to all the developers - I ranted enough about why it's a bad implementation, I don't feel like doing it anymore.

----------

## steel300

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

> the next person who asks about Supermount owes pizza to all the developers - I ranted enough about why it's a bad implementation, I don't feel like doing it anymore.

 

I'll drink to that.

----------

## boroshan

TheCoop wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> The files I downloaded were fine for me...
> 
> fyi, the md5sum of 2.6.3_rc1-love1.patch.bz2 is 44e8097da8638a1ddb0b7d600fceddf1, so you can check it your end

 

So I did:

```
victor distfiles # md5sum 2.6.3_rc1-love1.patch.bz2 

33067e9e109ac3559d6db25ef59eac2c  2.6.3_rc1-love1.patch.bz2

```

No one else is reporting any dificulties, so I can only assume I'm making some boneheaded mistake somewhere.

It'll probably be obvious in the morning  :Smile: 

----------

## TheCoop

try downloading it using your browser from the main site and the mirrors until you get the right one

----------

## luqas

Thanks steel...  Just one thing.  You are no longer allowed to release a new love prior to 3:30 CST during weekdays  :Very Happy: .  I am at work during that time and I hate having to wait!!!

----------

## PrakashP

another patch which is needed for some people (from lkml):

>>

>> Starting with 2.6.3-rc1-mm1, nfsd isn't working any more. Exportfs just hangs.

Yes, sorry.  The nfsd patches had a painful birth.  This chunk got lost.

```

--- 25/net/sunrpc/svcauth.c~nfsd-02-sunrpc-cache-init-fixes   Mon Feb  9 14:04:03 2004

+++ 25-akpm/net/sunrpc/svcauth.c   Mon Feb  9 14:06:26 2004

@@ -150,7 +150,13 @@ DefineCacheLookup(struct auth_domain,

         &auth_domain_cache,

         auth_domain_hash(item),

         auth_domain_match(tmp, item),

-        kfree(new); if(!set) return NULL;

+        kfree(new); if(!set) {

+         if (new)

+            write_unlock(&auth_domain_cache.hash_lock);

+         else

+            read_unlock(&auth_domain_cache.hash_lock);

+         return NULL;

+        }

         new=item; atomic_inc(&new->h.refcnt),

         /* no update */,

         0 /* no inplace updates */

```

----------

## _Nomad_

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

> the next person who asks about Supermount owes pizza to all the developers - I ranted enough about why it's a bad implementation, I don't feel like doing it anymore.

 

so what about supermount  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Proton

Has anyone with a recent version of love sources and an ATI Radeon been able to use bootsplash?

I've tried several combinations, VESA driver, radeonfb driver, several boot options and I can't seem to get it working...

----------

## TheEternalVortex

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *TheEternalVortex wrote:*   Are you going to be adding supermount to love-sources? 
> 
> That's a pizza. Check the last love-sources thread. Any qestion about supermount results in the asker buying me a pizza.

 

Sure, just e-mail me your address and I'll have it delivered.

----------

## bssteph

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

> the next person who asks about Supermount owes pizza to all the developers - I ranted enough about why it's a bad implementation, I don't feel like doing it anymore.

 

Do I still count as a dev??? :D

----------

## steel300

 *bssteph wrote:*   

>  *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   the next person who asks about Supermount owes pizza to all the developers - I ranted enough about why it's a bad implementation, I don't feel like doing it anymore. 
> 
> Do I still count as a dev??? 

 

I guess, but that means less pizza for me. Unless TheEternalVortex will spring for three pizzas.

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

one pizza per developer - bssteph and I are honouray devs.

----------

## steel300

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

> one pizza per developer - bssteph and I are honouray devs.

 

I can live with that. Love-sources developers never die, they just get reniced.

----------

## bssteph

Personally, three pizzas sounds like a good idea to me.

Hey, I was meaning to save this until a bit nearer my break, but in a couple weeks I have a week and a half off between quarters where I plan to do nothing at all but sit in front of the comp. I mention this because if you need an extra coder or something I would gladly help... I'd rather help more frequently but senior design is kicking me in the rear pretty much daily. I know, it's hard to see what will be needed three weeks from now, but offer's out there.

On that note, currently downloading the patch (at blazing dialup speeds!). Still trying to decide if Nick's sched feels better for me... in the old days it was a no-brainer, but lately with the new processor they've felt about the same.

----------

## phlashback

After using supermount, and it not making SOF2 any easier to install using wine, I decided it was garbage. 

Then after reading lovechild's rant. I fully understood why it was bad thing. (thanks for enlightening me)

All this being said it is time to offer the pizza reprisal plan   :Wink: 

pizza is to be paid out as follows.

steel shall be delivered 4 pizza's

lovechild shall be delivered 3 pizza's

other devs shall be delivered 2 pizza's

all those that "get it" shall be delivered 1 pizza

I am taking suggestions for appropriate retribution if pizza is not forthcoming.

Thank you, and remember kids if cant figure out how to mount, dont reproduce.   :Laughing: 

----------

## steel300

 *bssteph wrote:*   

> Personally, three pizzas sounds like a good idea to me.
> 
> Hey, I was meaning to save this until a bit nearer my break, but in a couple weeks I have a week and a half off between quarters where I plan to do nothing at all but sit in front of the comp. I mention this because if you need an extra coder or something I would gladly help... I'd rather help more frequently but senior design is kicking me in the rear pretty much daily. I know, it's hard to see what will be needed three weeks from now, but offer's out there.
> 
> On that note, currently downloading the patch (at blazing dialup speeds!). Still trying to decide if Nick's sched feels better for me... in the old days it was a no-brainer, but lately with the new processor they've felt about the same.

 

I'd love to have you back, even if it is for a week. Visit us on #love-sources at irc.freenode.net. I'm in there most of the time, we'll figure out what to put into the next release when you get there.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

hey vortex, if you want supermount, wait for the next version of evil-sources, the only thing keeping me from releasing it now is the reiserfs acl patch.

----------

## zypher

All you pizza-lovers should check out submount.

You'll find it at submount.sf.net.

I tried it and it works fine, no need for supermount anymore.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

i'm hoping that hal and the kernel messaging layer get finished soon so i can remove supermount from my patchset.

----------

## charlieg

 *zypher wrote:*   

> All you pizza-lovers should check out submount.
> 
> You'll find it at submount.sf.net.
> 
> I tried it and it works fine, no need for supermount anymore.

 

Holy cow that was a lazy post.  :Wink: 

http://submount.sourceforge.net

----------

## CheshireCat

Thanks tons for your work on this, steel300 - I've been waiting ages to get ALSA w/ the bt87x driver integrated into the kernel, not to mention all the other stuff you've managed to cram in there.

----------

## Wedge_

 *Proton wrote:*   

> Has anyone with a recent version of love sources and an ATI Radeon been able to use bootsplash?
> 
> I've tried several combinations, VESA driver, radeonfb driver, several boot options and I can't seem to get it working...

 

I've never had any trouble with it. I'm using a 9800 Pro with the vesa driver and boot options "video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A".

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *zypher wrote:*   

> All you pizza-lovers should check out submount.
> 
> You'll find it at submount.sf.net.
> 
> I tried it and it works fine, no need for supermount anymore.

 

Submount is nearly as wrong for similar reasons. The best solution thus far is Robert M. Love's Project Utopia, it's pollfree, handled in userspace and it builds upon standardised building blocks, udev, dbus and HAL.

Plus we can do all kinds of neat stuff with those same building blocks, like hardware detection, configuration and so on.

I cannot possibly state how much I think the future of Linux on the desktop depends on the succes of this project, since it's so extensable.

I'll restate in clear terms - Next time anyone mentions kernel based stateless mounting like submount (kernel/userspace mix) or supermount (completely kernelspace), I will hunt you down and use you as toppings on my free pizza.

----------

## boroshan

What? You're going to kill someone just because they post saying "kernel based stateless mounting"?

... did I err?

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *boroshan wrote:*   

> What? You're going to kill someone just because they post saying "kernel based stateless mounting"?
> 
> ... did I err?

 

I would like sausage, ham and extra cheese on my boroshan flavored pizza.

----------

## IWBCMAN

Has anyone thought about adding mISDN and the patches for support of passive ISDN controllers ? A few folks mucked around with this in the forums for 2.6.0-test9 but the patches don't seem to work for the later kernel versions. I doubt that I am the only one who could really use this and appreciate it. If I could one day get mISDN up and running I would be able to use my ISDN card as fax-reciever/sender and as answering machine.......

Just a a hint.....

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *IWBCMAN wrote:*   

> Has anyone thought about adding mISDN and the patches for support of passive ISDN controllers ? A few folks mucked around with this in the forums for 2.6.0-test9 but the patches don't seem to work for the later kernel versions. I doubt that I am the only one who could really use this and appreciate it. If I could one day get mISDN up and running I would be able to use my ISDN card as fax-reciever/sender and as answering machine.......
> 
> Just a a hint.....

 

Have you really thought about how silly that is, why use a computer as an answering machine - and face it fax is dead, use email.

I don't really see that as useful, rather it's hacker humor - but if you can provide patches that apply and compile then it's cool by me, people might use it - the problem from our side is that we have to support it once it's included, so we need the people who actually use these kinds of features to do their best to keep them up to date, if able or they are in danger of getting cut and/or mangled.

----------

## RaaR

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

>  *Proton wrote:*   Has anyone with a recent version of love sources and an ATI Radeon been able to use bootsplash?
> 
> I've tried several combinations, VESA driver, radeonfb driver, several boot options and I can't seem to get it working... 
> 
> I've never had any trouble with it. I'm using a 9800 Pro with the vesa driver and boot options "video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A".

 

I'm using a 9600 Pro with those same options and I've had no problems with it.

----------

## Proton

 *RaaR wrote:*   

>  *Wedge_ wrote:*    *Proton wrote:*   Has anyone with a recent version of love sources and an ATI Radeon been able to use bootsplash?
> 
> I've tried several combinations, VESA driver, radeonfb driver, several boot options and I can't seem to get it working... 
> 
> I've never had any trouble with it. I'm using a 9800 Pro with the vesa driver and boot options "video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A". 
> ...

 

Well, after seeing it could be done, and after a few kernel recompiles and reboots, I've fixed it! Apparently regular framebuffer runs fine with both vesa and radeonfb compiled in, but bootsplash doesn't. So I removed radeonfb and it works fine now  :Smile: 

Now for supreme framebuffering I just have to get hi-res vesafb working...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## discomfitor

rc2 is out now...

http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/2289

----------

## TheCoop

already? that was quick. This is quickly turning into the 'kernel of the week' club...

----------

## discomfitor

yeah...they're trying to slow it down though (I hope they don't)

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> yeah...they're trying to slow it down though (I hope they don't)

 

Fast kernel release cycles are bad for business, I really hope they reach the desired stablity to feature ratio soon, so we can start to get a 2.4 like release cycle.

----------

## discomfitor

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

>  *Darckness wrote:*   yeah...they're trying to slow it down though (I hope they don't) 
> 
> Fast kernel release cycles are bad for business, I really hope they reach the desired stablity to feature ratio soon, so we can start to get a 2.4 like release cycle.

 

bad for business, but good for us!

----------

## herring

 *MrNugget wrote:*   

> The only thing i don't like are these new dmesg messages:
> 
> ```
> Badness in kobject_get at lib/kobject.c:431
> 
> ...

 

Same Oops here, can't remember I had that one in 2.6.2_rc2-love3

Giving reiser4 a chance this time.

Thanks !

----------

## Squinky86

If this is a bad idea, go ahead and stop me, but it's a pain having to wget new-love-sources.ebuild && ebuild new-love-sources.ebuild digest && emerge love-sources all the time.  Instead, would it be a good idea to have a cvs directory? 

```
cd /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel

cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@squinky.gotdns.com:/root login

(hit enter- no password)

cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@squinky.gotdns.com:/root co love-sources

emerge love-sources
```

then when a new love-sources is released, the user can just:

```
cd /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources

cvs update
```

If the idea is good, I don't know if it'd be a good idea to have it on my 300 MHz server, but it's free for ya'll to use if ya'll want.  If the idea is bad, stop me now.

----------

## numerodix

Well count me in...   :Smile: 

This will sound like a dumb question but is there anything I can do to benchmark this newfound performance?   :Question: 

EDIT: my iriver is mounted first time ever under 2.6.x  :Cool: 

----------

## ejohnson

 *numerodix wrote:*   

> Well count me in...  
> 
> This will sound like a dumb question but is there anything I can do to benchmark this newfound performance?  

 

Actually I have been looking into this a great deal lately.  It appears that most benchmarking software for linux, such as nbench are dated and difficult to pair up with modern systems.

I've found a nice, up to date stress test @ http://ltp.sourceforge.net/ but it is a pass/fail testing environment, which makes it difficult to quantify things (as if that isn't difficult enough to begin with).  There also is the OSDL @ http://www.osdl.org/ which seems to be a bit more than I want to get involved in with benchmarking (ie. becomming an Associate).  I might look into it further.

Here is also a list that shall be used in a head off of distros (gentoo included)  Good luck GENTOO!.

Over all I hope that by benching -love I might be able to test and see where possible improvements could be made in the patchset.  Basically to give Steel300 even more to think about   :Wink:   Actually I don't think that anyone should judge purely on benchmarks, but they can be a good tool to for development and system tweaking.

If anyone has good bench recommendation pm me about it.

----------

## bssteph

A project I did back in the day (around -test3, iirc) was some contest benchmarking on love-sources, and I was thinking of doing it again.

contest certainly isn't the end all benchmark test suite, but it does do some interesting cases.

I was thinking of doing another suite of tests again when I had the spare processor time... maybe the weekend if I'm lucky. If anyone has other appropriate benchmarks they would like to see, drop a message.

Oh. The benchmark is named contest, if you're wondering wtf I'm talking about. It was developed by Con Kolivas and I think it's in portage.

----------

## bssteph

ejohnson: GMTA, or something to that effect...

http://bssteph.irtonline.org/linux/

My old contest results are linked here, I didn't realize I'd even kept them.

----------

## iamarug

I just think lovechild is forwning on *mount implementations because he is wating for robert "love" to finish his project. We may have love overload soon   :Cool: 

in case you are wondering, yes I am a bit fruity

----------

## ejohnson

 *bssteph wrote:*   

> ejohnson: GMTA, or something to that effect...
> 
> http://bssteph.irtonline.org/linux/
> 
> My old contest results are linked here, I didn't realize I'd even kept them.

 

Thanks bssteph, some varity is nice   :Cool: 

----------

## dedeaux

I wanted some feedback about bootsplash and this kernel.  I am running the kernel just fine, but I am getting a lot of output at boot.  Maybe someone can decipher it.....

here is a normal(for me) no bootsplash dmeg:

```
Linux version 2.6.3-rc1-love1 (root@dual) (gcc version 3.3.2 20040119 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r7, propolice-3.3-7)) #2 Wed Feb 11 10:10:42 KST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001ffffc00 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffffc00 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 OID_00                                    ) @ 0x000e6010

ACPI: RSDT (v001 INSYDE RSDT_000 0x00000001 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1ffffbc0

ACPI: FADT (v001                 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1ffffac0

ACPI: BOOT (v001                 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1ffffb50

ACPI: DBGP (v001                 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1ffffb80

ACPI: DSDT (v001                 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 elevator=cfq

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 1794.389 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 514476k/524224k available (2451k kernel code, 8988k reserved, 571k data, 164k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3538.94 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU#0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU#0: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU: Intel Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 - M CPU 1.80GHz stepping 07

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xe9b54, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040116

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 24)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 5 6 7 *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 *5 6 7 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 5 6 7 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 5 6 7 *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 5 6 7 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 5 6 7 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 5 6 7 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 5 6 7 10 11)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

NET: Registered protocol family 23

SBF: Simple Boot Flag extension found and enabled.

SBF: Setting boot flags 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

NTFS driver 2.1.6 [Flags: R/W].

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1, 4 throttling states)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

hw_random hardware driver 1.0.0 loaded

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a NS16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH3M: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ICH3M: chipset revision 2

ICH3M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1100-0x1107, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1108-0x110f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: IC25N040ATCS05-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: MATSHITACD-RW CW-8121, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/7898KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:03.0 [1071:8060]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00d8, PCI irq 10

Socket status: 30000006

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 37

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio2

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.2c (Thu Feb 05 15:41:49 2004 UTC).

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49316 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801CA-ICH3 at 0xe000, irq 5

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda4) for (hda4)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

blk: queue dfdac400, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

ehci_hcd 0000:02:05.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:02:05.2: irq 11, pci mem e0903000

ehci_hcd 0000:02:05.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:02:05.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

uhci_hcd 0000:02:05.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:02:05.0: irq 10, io base 0000a200

uhci_hcd 0000:02:05.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:02:05.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:02:05.1: irq 5, io base 0000a300

uhci_hcd 0000:02:05.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci1394: $Rev: 1097 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[d0000800-d0000fff]  Max Packet=[2048]

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe0909000, 00:40:d0:33:f1:f1, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

orinoco.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_pci.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> & Jean Tourrilhes <jt@hpl.hp.com>)

Detected Orinoco/Prism2 PCI device at 0000:02:01.0, mem:0x80000000 to 0x80000FFF -> 0xe092e000, irq:11

Reset done...............................................................................................

.................................................................................................

....<7>ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0040d001000fb60a]

.<7>orinoco_lock() called with hw_unavailable (dev=deb3a800)

Badness in kobject_get at lib/kobject.c:431

Call Trace:

 [<c02dfde9>] kobject_get+0x4c/0x4e

 [<c032a29f>] get_device+0x1a/0x23

 [<c032ae9a>] bus_for_each_dev+0x82/0xd4

 [<c0361bcf>] nodemgr_node_probe+0x4a/0x119

 [<c0361a9c>] nodemgr_probe_ne_cb+0x0/0x8a

 [<c0361d11>] nodemgr_do_irm_duties+0x73/0x11c

 [<c0361fe2>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x15e/0x18f

 [<c0361e84>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x0/0x18f

 [<c01e1f05>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address ffedb855

 printing eip:

ffedb855

*pde = 00001067

*pte = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT 

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<ffedb855>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010286

EIP is at 0xffedb855

eax: ffedb855   ebx: c01413a4   ecx: deac3f98   edx: 00000000

esi: c03614ec   edi: 00000000   ebp: deac3f4c   esp: deac3f34

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process knodemgrd_0 (pid: 5146, threadinfo=deac2000 task=deb1b160)

Stack: c02dfe78 c01413a4 c036025d c0141380 c0141388 c01412e0 deac3f74 c032aeb4 

       c01413a4 deac3f98 c014132c 00000000 def05044 def0503c deac3f98 dec14198 

       deac3fbc c0361bcf c01412e0 def0503c deac3f98 c0361a9c deac3fbc c0361d11 

Call Trace:

 [<c02dfe78>] kobject_cleanup+0x8d/0x8f

 [<c036025d>] nodemgr_bus_match+0x0/0x82

 [<c032aeb4>] bus_for_each_dev+0x9c/0xd4

 [<c0361bcf>] nodemgr_node_probe+0x4a/0x119

 [<c0361a9c>] nodemgr_probe_ne_cb+0x0/0x8a

 [<c0361d11>] nodemgr_do_irm_duties+0x73/0x11c

 [<c0361fe2>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x15e/0x18f

 [<c0361e84>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x0/0x18f

 [<c01e1f05>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

Code:  Bad EIP value.

 ..;

Clear Reset..................................................................................................

..........................................................................................................

..........................................................................................................

..........................................................................................................

....................................................................................;

pci_cor : reg = 0x0 - FFFBCE11 - FFFBCC1D

eth1: Station identity 001f:0009:0001:0004

eth1: Looks like an Intersil firmware version 1.4.9

eth1: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

eth1: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

eth1: WEP supported, 104-bit key

eth1: MAC address 00:90:96:41:AB:D6

eth1: Station name "Prism  I"

eth1: ready

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i845 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xa0000000

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

eth1: New link status: Connected (0001)

nvidia: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:29:26 PST 2004

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

```

I see what seems to be some funny business with the orinoco wireless stuff in my laptop -- this showed up with 2.6.3-rc1-love1.  

But... the driver does load and work....

Then...  When I enable bootsplash with the cool gentoo logo and progress bar in silent mode....  Works great up to the very end and then switches to the terminal from the progress bar(as if I pressed f2) and a lot of text scrolls by before going on into X.  At this point all is well, except no wireless...  Here is a dmesg output....

```
standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda4) for (hda4)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

blk: queue c16e6200, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

ehci_hcd 0000:02:05.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:02:05.2: irq 11, pci mem e1823000

ehci_hcd 0000:02:05.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:02:05.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

uhci_hcd 0000:02:05.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:02:05.0: irq 10, io base 0000a200

uhci_hcd 0000:02:05.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:02:05.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:02:05.1: irq 5, io base 0000a300

uhci_hcd 0000:02:05.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci1394: $Rev: 1097 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[d0000800-d0000fff]  Max Packet=[2048]

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe1937000, 00:40:d0:33:f1:f1, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

orinoco.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_pci.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> & Jean Tourrilhes <jt@hpl.hp.com>)

Detected Orinoco/Prism2 PCI device at 0000:02:01.0, mem:0x80000000 to 0x80000FFF -> 0xe194d000, irq:11

Reset done.................................................................................................

...............................................................................................

...<7>ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0040d001000fb60a]

.<7>orinoco_lock() called with hw_unavailable (dev=de685800)

Badness in kobject_get at lib/kobject.c:431

Call Trace:

 [<c02dfde9>] kobject_get+0x4c/0x4e

 [<c032a29f>] get_device+0x1a/0x23

 [<c032ae9a>] bus_for_each_dev+0x82/0xd4

 [<c0361bcf>] nodemgr_node_probe+0x4a/0x119

 [<c0361a9c>] nodemgr_probe_ne_cb+0x0/0x8a

 [<c0361d11>] nodemgr_do_irm_duties+0x73/0x11c

 [<c0361fe2>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x15e/0x18f

 [<c0361e84>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x0/0x18f

 [<c01e1f05>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address ffedb855

 printing eip:

ffedb855

*pde = 00001067

*pte = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT 

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<ffedb855>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010286

EIP is at 0xffedb855

eax: ffedb855   ebx: c01413a4   ecx: df35ff98   edx: 00000000

esi: c03614ec   edi: 00000000   ebp: df35ff4c   esp: df35ff34

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process knodemgrd_0 (pid: 5646, threadinfo=df35e000 task=de94ce40)

Stack: c02dfe78 c01413a4 c036025d c0141380 c0141388 c01412e0 df35ff74 c032aeb4 

       c01413a4 df35ff98 c014132c 00000000 df986644 df98663c df35ff98 de897698 

       df35ffbc c0361bcf c01412e0 df98663c df35ff98 c0361a9c df35ffbc c0361d11 

Call Trace:

 [<c02dfe78>] kobject_cleanup+0x8d/0x8f

 [<c036025d>] nodemgr_bus_match+0x0/0x82

 [<c032aeb4>] bus_for_each_dev+0x9c/0xd4

 [<c0361bcf>] nodemgr_node_probe+0x4a/0x119

 [<c0361a9c>] nodemgr_probe_ne_cb+0x0/0x8a

 [<c0361d11>] nodemgr_do_irm_duties+0x73/0x11c

 [<c0361fe2>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x15e/0x18f

 [<c0361e84>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x0/0x18f

 [<c01e1f05>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

Code:  Bad EIP value.

 ;

Clear Reset................................................................................................

........................................................................................................

........................................................................................................

........................................................................................................

..................................................................;

pci_cor : reg = 0x0 - FFFBDC1D - FFFBDA29

eth1: Station identity 001f:0009:0001:0004

eth1: Looks like an Intersil firmware version 1.4.9

eth1: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

eth1: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

eth1: WEP supported, 104-bit key

eth1: MAC address 00:90:96:41:AB:D6

eth1: Station name "Prism  I"

eth1: ready

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i845 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xa0000000

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 0 changed to on

Badness in vc_resize at drivers/char/vt.c:754

Call Trace:

 [<c031d905>] vc_resize+0x4a6/0x4ab

 [<c036f8d8>] splash_prepare+0x188/0x34b

 [<c031c727>] update_attr+0xca/0xdf

 [<c036fc09>] splash_status+0xf1/0x165

 [<c036fec1>] splash_write_proc+0x16b/0x444

 [<c022ad4c>] dentry_open+0xef/0x20a

 [<c025a81a>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x42

 [<c025a851>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x42

 [<c022bbf0>] vfs_write+0xa1/0x10c

 [<c022bcf7>] sys_write+0x3f/0x5d

 [<c01e3eef>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Badness in update_region at drivers/char/vt.c:346

Call Trace:

 [<c031c557>] update_region+0x9d/0x9f

 [<c036fc3c>] splash_status+0x124/0x165

 [<c036fec1>] splash_write_proc+0x16b/0x444

 [<c022ad4c>] dentry_open+0xef/0x20a

 [<c025a81a>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x42

 [<c025a851>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x42

 [<c022bbf0>] vfs_write+0xa1/0x10c

 [<c022bcf7>] sys_write+0x3f/0x5d

 [<c01e3eef>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Badness in complement_pos at drivers/char/vt.c:458

Call Trace:

 [<c031ca77>] complement_pos+0x16f/0x174

 [<c031a24f>] clear_selection+0x1b/0x60

 [<c031ce53>] hide_cursor+0x3f/0x41

 [<c031c501>] update_region+0x47/0x9f

 [<c036fc3c>] splash_status+0x124/0x165

 [<c036fec1>] splash_write_proc+0x16b/0x444

 [<c022ad4c>] dentry_open+0xef/0x20a

 [<c025a81a>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x42

 [<c025a851>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x42

 [<c022bbf0>] vfs_write+0xa1/0x10c

 [<c022bcf7>] sys_write+0x3f/0x5d

 [<c01e3eef>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Badness in complement_pos at drivers/char/vt.c:458

Call Trace:

 [<c031ca77>] complement_pos+0x16f/0x174

 [<c031a24f>] clear_selection+0x1b/0x60

 [<c031ced1>] set_cursor+0x7c/0x8c

 [<c036fc3c>] splash_status+0x124/0x165

 [<c036fec1>] splash_write_proc+0x16b/0x444

 [<c022ad4c>] dentry_open+0xef/0x20a

 [<c025a81a>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x42

 [<c025a851>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x42

 [<c022bbf0>] vfs_write+0xa1/0x10c

 [<c022bcf7>] sys_write+0x3f/0x5d

 [<c01e3eef>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture....Badness in vc_allocate at drivers/char/vt.c:686

Call Trace:

 [<c031d45a>] vc_allocate+0x1a9/0x1ae

 [<c036f626>] splash_getraw+0x87d/0x882

 [<c0241d5c>] dput+0x24/0x26c

 [<c021e969>] handle_mm_fault+0xd8/0x169

 [<c0370185>] splash_write_proc+0x42f/0x444

 [<c022ad4c>] dentry_open+0xef/0x20a

 [<c025a81a>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x42

 [<c025a851>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x42

 [<c022bbf0>] vfs_write+0xa1/0x10c

 [<c022bcf7>] sys_write+0x3f/0x5d

 [<c01e3eef>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 1 changed to on

Badness in vc_resize at drivers/char/vt.c:754

Call Trace:

 [<c031d905>] vc_resize+0x4a6/0x4ab

 [<c031c727>] update_attr+0xca/0xdf

 [<c036fc09>] splash_status+0xf1/0x165

 [<c036fec1>] splash_write_proc+0x16b/0x444

 [<c022ad4c>] dentry_open+0xef/0x20a

 [<c025a81a>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x42

 [<c025a851>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x42

 [<c022bbf0>] vfs_write+0xa1/0x10c

 [<c022bcf7>] sys_write+0x3f/0x5d

 [<c01e3eef>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Badness in set_origin at drivers/char/vt.c:579

Call Trace:

 [<c031cf9a>] set_origin+0xb9/0xbe

 [<c031d6e1>] vc_resize+0x282/0x4ab

 [<c036fc09>] splash_status+0xf1/0x165

 [<c036fec1>] splash_write_proc+0x16b/0x444

 [<c022ad4c>] dentry_open+0xef/0x20a

 [<c025a81a>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x42

 [<c025a851>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x42

 [<c022bbf0>] vfs_write+0xa1/0x10c

 [<c022bcf7>] sys_write+0x3f/0x5d

 [<c01e3eef>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture....Badness in vc_allocate at drivers/char/vt.c:686

Call Trace:

 [<c031d45a>] vc_allocate+0x1a9/0x1ae

 [<c036f626>] splash_getraw+0x87d/0x882

 [<c0241d5c>] dput+0x24/0x26c

 [<c021e969>] handle_mm_fault+0xd8/0x169

 [<c0370185>] splash_write_proc+0x42f/0x444

 [<c022ad4c>] dentry_open+0xef/0x20a

 [<c025a81a>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x42

 [<c025a851>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x42

 [<c022bbf0>] vfs_write+0xa1/0x10c

 [<c022bcf7>] sys_write+0x3f/0x5d

 [<c01e3eef>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 2 changed to on

Badness in vc_resize at drivers/char/vt.c:754

Call Trace:

 [<c031d905>] vc_resize+0x4a6/0x4ab

 [<c031c727>] update_attr+0xca/0xdf

 [<c036fc09>] splash_status+0xf1/0x165

 [<c036fec1>] splash_write_proc+0x16b/0x444

 [<c022ad4c>] dentry_open+0xef/0x20a

 [<c025a81a>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x42

 [<c025a851>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x42

 [<c022bbf0>] vfs_write+0xa1/0x10c

 [<c022bcf7>] sys_write+0x3f/0x5d

 [<c01e3eef>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Badness in set_origin at drivers/char/vt.c:579

Call Trace:

 [<c031cf9a>] set_origin+0xb9/0xbe

 [<c031d6e1>] vc_resize+0x282/0x4ab

 [<c036fc09>] splash_status+0xf1/0x165

 [<c036fec1>] splash_write_proc+0x16b/0x444

 [<c022ad4c>] dentry_open+0xef/0x20a

 [<c025a81a>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x42

 [<c025a851>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x42

 [<c022bbf0>] vfs_write+0xa1/0x10c

 [<c022bcf7>] sys_write+0x3f/0x5d

 [<c01e3eef>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture....Badness in vc_allocate at drivers/char/vt.c:686

Call Trace:

 [<c031d45a>] vc_allocate+0x1a9/0x1ae

 [<c036f626>] splash_getraw+0x87d/0x882

 [<c0241d5c>] dput+0x24/0x26c

 [<c021e969>] handle_mm_fault+0xd8/0x169

 [<c0370185>] splash_write_proc+0x42f/0x444

 [<c022ad4c>] dentry_open+0xef/0x20a

 [<c025a81a>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x42

 [<c025a851>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x42

 [<c022bbf0>] vfs_write+0xa1/0x10c

 [<c022bcf7>] sys_write+0x3f/0x5d

 [<c01e3eef>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 3 changed to on

Badness in vc_resize at drivers/char/vt.c:754

Call Trace:

 [<c031d905>] vc_resize+0x4a6/0x4ab

 [<c031c727>] update_attr+0xca/0xdf

 [<c036fc09>] splash_status+0xf1/0x165

 [<c036fec1>] splash_write_proc+0x16b/0x444

 [<c022ad4c>] dentry_open+0xef/0x20a

 [<c025a81a>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x42

 [<c025a851>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x42

 [<c022bbf0>] vfs_write+0xa1/0x10c

 [<c022bcf7>] sys_write+0x3f/0x5d

 [<c01e3eef>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Badness in set_origin at drivers/char/vt.c:579

Call Trace:

 [<c031cf9a>] set_origin+0xb9/0xbe

 [<c031d6e1>] vc_resize+0x282/0x4ab

 [<c036fc09>] splash_status+0xf1/0x165

 [<c036fec1>] splash_write_proc+0x16b/0x444

 [<c022ad4c>] dentry_open+0xef/0x20a

 [<c025a81a>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x42

 [<c025a851>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x42

 [<c022bbf0>] vfs_write+0xa1/0x10c

 [<c022bcf7>] sys_write+0x3f/0x5d

 [<c01e3eef>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture....Badness in vc_allocate at drivers/char/vt.c:686

Call Trace:

 [<c031d45a>] vc_allocate+0x1a9/0x1ae

 [<c036f626>] splash_getraw+0x87d/0x882

 [<c0241d5c>] dput+0x24/0x26c

 [<c021e969>] handle_mm_fault+0xd8/0x169

 [<c0370185>] splash_write_proc+0x42f/0x444

 [<c022ad4c>] dentry_open+0xef/0x20a

 [<c025a81a>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x42

 [<c025a851>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x42

 [<c022bbf0>] vfs_write+0xa1/0x10c

 [<c022bcf7>] sys_write+0x3f/0x5d

 [<c01e3eef>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 4 changed to on

Badness in vc_resize at drivers/char/vt.c:754

Call Trace:

 [<c031d905>] vc_resize+0x4a6/0x4ab

 [<c031c727>] update_attr+0xca/0xdf

 [<c036fc09>] splash_status+0xf1/0x165

 [<c036fec1>] splash_write_proc+0x16b/0x444

 [<c022ad4c>] dentry_open+0xef/0x20a

 [<c025a81a>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x42

 [<c025a851>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x42

 [<c022bbf0>] vfs_write+0xa1/0x10c

 [<c022bcf7>] sys_write+0x3f/0x5d

 [<c01e3eef>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Badness in set_origin at drivers/char/vt.c:579

Call Trace:

 [<c031cf9a>] set_origin+0xb9/0xbe

 [<c031d6e1>] vc_resize+0x282/0x4ab

 [<c036fc09>] splash_status+0xf1/0x165

 [<c036fec1>] splash_write_proc+0x16b/0x444

 [<c022ad4c>] dentry_open+0xef/0x20a

 [<c025a81a>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x42

 [<c025a851>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x42

 [<c022bbf0>] vfs_write+0xa1/0x10c

 [<c022bcf7>] sys_write+0x3f/0x5d

 [<c01e3eef>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture....Badness in vc_allocate at drivers/char/vt.c:686

Call Trace:

 [<c031d45a>] vc_allocate+0x1a9/0x1ae

 [<c036f626>] splash_getraw+0x87d/0x882

 [<c0241d5c>] dput+0x24/0x26c

 [<c021e969>] handle_mm_fault+0xd8/0x169

 [<c0370185>] splash_write_proc+0x42f/0x444

 [<c022ad4c>] dentry_open+0xef/0x20a

 [<c025a81a>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x42

 [<c025a851>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x42

 [<c022bbf0>] vfs_write+0xa1/0x10c

 [<c022bcf7>] sys_write+0x3f/0x5d

 [<c01e3eef>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 5 changed to on

Badness in vc_resize at drivers/char/vt.c:754

Call Trace:

 [<c031d905>] vc_resize+0x4a6/0x4ab

 [<c031c727>] update_attr+0xca/0xdf

 [<c036fc09>] splash_status+0xf1/0x165

 [<c036fec1>] splash_write_proc+0x16b/0x444

 [<c022ad4c>] dentry_open+0xef/0x20a

 [<c025a81a>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x42

 [<c025a851>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x42

 [<c022bbf0>] vfs_write+0xa1/0x10c

 [<c022bcf7>] sys_write+0x3f/0x5d

 [<c01e3eef>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Badness in set_origin at drivers/char/vt.c:579

Call Trace:

 [<c031cf9a>] set_origin+0xb9/0xbe

 [<c031d6e1>] vc_resize+0x282/0x4ab

 [<c036fc09>] splash_status+0xf1/0x165

 [<c036fec1>] splash_write_proc+0x16b/0x444

 [<c022ad4c>] dentry_open+0xef/0x20a

 [<c025a81a>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x42

 [<c025a851>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x42

 [<c022bbf0>] vfs_write+0xa1/0x10c

 [<c022bcf7>] sys_write+0x3f/0x5d

 [<c01e3eef>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

nvidia: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:29:26 PST 2004

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

```

Can anyone help with this?Last edited by dedeaux on Wed Feb 11, 2004 3:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *iamarug wrote:*   

> I just think lovechild is forwning on *mount implementations because he is wating for robert "love" to finish his project. We may have love overload soon  
> 
> in case you are wondering, yes I am a bit fruity

 

No I've been frowning on mount implementation long before rml announced project utopia - because there's are a lot of dangers in doing something like supermount in kernelspace - race conditions, data corruption and all sorts of evil.

----------

## Squinky86

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

> ...all sorts of evil.

 

And how long have you been around computer nerds?

As for the cvs love-sources ebuild idea, I think I'll throw that away since it isn't getting any attention.

----------

## c0bblers

Just finished properly installing the latest love-sources.  Veeeery nice, interactivity seems much better under IO load than my previous kernel...2.6.2-rc2-love4 I think.  Plus cdrw packet writing has come back to life too which is nice.

@dedeaux

Yeah I get the vt.c warnings to, something about how bootsplash inserts the background images and generally monkeys around with console is now considered naughty I guess.  I've just commented out the warnings in vt.c because its annoying, though that's a bit of a bodge...I think I've got a patch somewhere if you want it....I could make one anyway....

Just thought I'd add something of my own on supermount since everyone else seems to be...it sucks.  In my experience, just from a users point of view, it causes more problems and annoyances than it solves and it was always the first thing I disabled back in my Mandrake days (or was it RedHat?).  From a technical point of view its poo too, as has been said earlier in the thread.

Cheers,

James

----------

## bssteph

Yeah, I never followed up, this love feels better than older love (take that as out of context as you'd like...), although I haven't REALLY pushed it, arts has stood up to make -j3 while thrashing stuff about, which it would sometimes fail on.

As for evil, there are two types of evil. There's good evil, kind of like the Bastard Operator From Hell kind of evil. And then there's evil evil, kind of like ball mice, lightning strikes, and warm soda|pop. Kernel-side automatic mounting is an evil evil.

----------

## aderio

1, I've just upgraded but cant find the support for highpoint hpt 370 raid has it been dropped.  If so how can I chnage my setup to find my 4 addnl drive hde, hdf, hdg,hdh, music, samba, ... there not set as a raid array.

Selected Generic PCI bus-master DMA support  and found  HPT36X/37X chipset support doh.

2, As a principle is it better to use kernel options as modules or fixed. or dont it matter.  I'm thinking USB primarily as I'm struggling with my printer and scanner

MOB Abit kt7a-raid

Help please

Geoff

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

i find that modular seems faster to me, your mileage may vary, my suggestion is to compile one kernel with all the features you want in the kernel built in and another with every possible choice made in the last compile compiled as modules and putting an entry in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 for those modules (although if you have hotplug installed and you have automatic module loading support compiled in, the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 thing becomes mostly unneeded) and see which one feels faster.

----------

## asimon

How are the expieriences with PaX? Any problems activating this?

----------

## shiftzero

From which to which lines is the bootsplash portion?  (applying love in pieces)

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *asimon wrote:*   

> How are the expieriences with PaX? Any problems activating this?

 

compile your system with the hardened-gcc compiler option set and it should just work - there's a tool in portage called chpax that disables pax for a given binary.

have fun.

----------

## asimon

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> compile your system with the hardened-gcc compiler option set and it should just work - there's a tool in portage called chpax that disables pax for a given binary.
> 
> 

 

I guess compiling everything with hardened-gcc is mandatory for PaX. Maybe I'll give it a try on the weekend.

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

PaX requires -fPIC and -fPIE, only hardened-gcc enforces this so far, I haven't played much with it. look here dev.gentoo.org/~tseng/

----------

## scaba

would it be possible to add love-sources to portage? would make life a bit easier...

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *scaba wrote:*   

> would it be possible to add love-sources to portage? would make life a bit easier...

 

I'm about to add this one to the pizza pool as well.

There are technical and political reasons why this won't happen.

----------

## TheCoop

where do i send the pizzas to? somewhere in america or norway i guess..

----------

## scaba

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

> There are technical and political reasons why this won't happen.

 

was just a question...

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> where do i send the pizzas to? somewhere in america or norway i guess..

 

pm me and I'll tel you how to order me a pizza  :Smile: 

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *scaba wrote:*   

>  *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   There are technical and political reasons why this won't happen. 
> 
> was just a question...

 

A question I don't feel like answering for the "number close to infinte"'th time.. search the forums and thee shall find.

----------

## snekiepete

Will vmware run on the kernel?

----------

## bssteph

Sure. You have to get the update patch that I think was mentioned somewhere in this thread.

Judging by the context of his posts, I think steel300 may run vmware as well. I've only tinkered with it.

----------

## snekiepete

Thanks bssteph, I will give a go for fun. Because it's cold here and I ain't got nothin' better to do..............

I will post my results for those interested.......

----------

## bssteph

Actually it looks like the latest vmware ebuild in portage includes the correct update patch, although I don't know if you have to fetch it manually or not (I already had it). So maybe try that first.

EDIT:

Hey, another Wisconsinite eh? There's a good number of love-fanatics here (maybe it IS the cold...). I'm in WI, and someone else who's hosted stuff for steel300 has MSOE webspace.

Speaking of, I was meaning to mention that I go to MSOE too. I'm the guy w/the black trenchcoat and fedora..

----------

## snekiepete

MSOE, right on.. I'm up in Fondy.....UW-FDL this year and then up to UW-Oshkosh next year

----------

## Superman53142

I'm in Kenowhere, WI  :Smile: 

I was at the MSOE high school programming competition and was pissed that I had to use .NET.  There's something about .NET and it's handling of pointers that screws me up.  Maybe I'm just not that good, LOL.

Anyway, how about all this snow, eh?  :Razz: 

----------

## antisthenes

Hah...Me too.  I live in Wauwatosa--Milwaukee suburb.

----------

## nepenthe

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

>  *scaba wrote:*    *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   There are technical and political reasons why this won't happen. 
> 
> was just a question... 
> 
> A question I don't feel like answering for the "number close to infinte"'th time.. search the forums and thee shall find.

 

If you don't feel like answering the question then do not... However do not make people feel like they cannot ask questions... that's not cool man.

nep

----------

## bssteph

LOL @ Kenowhere

Yeah, the school's a bit nutty about their MS licenses so I'm not surprised about .NET... although I think the faculty is a bit anti-MS, or at least the SE profs are. Naturally I agree with them. :)

More troubling is the recent curriculum change to focus on Java over C++, but that's just personal preference.

Anyway, wow, Wisconsin is representing, lol (and I know of another on-again off-again user of love-sources that lives in Tosa).

Back to actual business, originally as a test of contest I'm doing a run on the laptop... Will report when I have actual comparisons.

----------

## momerath

I just dropped in to see whether the nforce2 apic patches were going to be reincorporated or if the bugs had really been licked by -mm, since I'm thinking about trying out reiser4 so I want the latest, but I dont want to reboot to find out if my nforce2 hangs or not:)

And what do I see on the last page of the latest love-sources thread?  Two posts about the posters being from about 45 min and 10 min away from me (downtown milwaukee).  We should start a South Eastern Wisconsin Gentoo Linux Users Group (SEWGLUG)  :Smile: 

----------

## momerath

South Eastern Wisconsin Love Sources On Gentoo Gnu Linux Users Group

or

SEWLSOGGLUG for short  :Wink: 

----------

## Jake

 *bssteph wrote:*   

> Actually it looks like the latest vmware ebuild in portage includes the correct update patch, although I don't know if you have to fetch it manually or not (I already had it). So maybe try that first.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Hey, another Wisconsinite eh? There's a good number of love-fanatics here (maybe it IS the cold...). I'm in WI, and someone else who's hosted stuff for steel300 has MSOE webspace.
> ...

 

Me? Black trenchcoat and fedora...I've probably seen you around, but I'm an EE so we may not have many of the same classes. Did you know smaug before he left / got kicked out? He uses Gentoo and had a really popular FTP server.

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *momerath wrote:*   

> South Eastern Wisconsin Love Sources On Gentoo Gnu Linux Users Group
> 
> or
> 
> SEWLSOGGLUG for short 

 

Can I be an honouray member, it would be so much fun.

----------

## tdb

Steel, darkless found out that the problem we've been having witht he USB mass storage oopses is with Nick Piggin's scheduler patch. Can you tell me where to get the patch so I can back it out?

----------

## dedeaux

can someone give me a quick howto on removing a patch from this patchset?  I specifically would like to remove the orinoco patch.  One or two pages back I left a copy of my dmesg with all the noise that the orinoco driver is creating so I figured I would try backing out of it.

This kernel is snappier, and for all practical purposes stable.

I was complaining about the bootsplash at the time, but if I enable bootsplash it bombs the wireless driver.  Has anyone else experienced these problems?

----------

## nephros

 *dedeaux wrote:*   

> can someone give me a quick howto on removing a patch from this patchset?  I specifically would like to remove the orinoco patch. 

 

1) get the patch from the broken-out dir

2) patch vanilla tree with love-patch

3) patch -R -pX --dry-run < /path/to/broken-out.patch

where -pX is likely to be the same you used with the love patch. Remove the --dry-run if it works cleanly.

----------

## Regor

 *momerath wrote:*   

> SEWLSOGGLUG for short 

 

Someone tell the ghost of H.P. Lovecraft. A new Elder God has been discovered.  :Smile: 

@Steel300:

Have you been following the thread about problems with removeable USB storage devices and love-sources? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=858509#858509

Apparently it's been nailed down to Nick Piggin's elv-select patch that's causing the problem.

----------

## sklettke

Steel300,

Thanks for posting that compilation of all the patches on your site!

Scott

----------

## Pink

I can only echo sklettke: Many thanks for the breakout steel.   :Razz: 

----------

## Taloon

I have a AMD64 system and the compile died for me here. 2.6.2-love1 bombed out compiling the IA32 emulation, doesn't even get that far with this version.

```

CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/signal.o

In file included from arch/x86_64/kernel/signal.c:15:

include/linux/mm.h:125:1: warning: "VM_STACK_DEFAULT_FLAGS" redefined

In file included from include/asm/processor.h:11,

                 from include/linux/prefetch.h:13,

                 from include/linux/list.h:7,

                 from include/linux/thread_info.h:10,

                 from include/linux/spinlock.h:12,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from arch/x86_64/kernel/signal.c:14:

include/asm/page.h:147:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from arch/x86_64/kernel/signal.c:31:

include/asm/proto.h:27: error: conflicting types for `sys_ni_syscall'

include/linux/syscalls.h:453: error: previous declaration of `sys_ni_syscall'

make[1]: *** [arch/x86_64/kernel/signal.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/x86_64/kernel] Error 2

```

----------

## bssteph

 *Jake wrote:*   

>  *bssteph wrote:*   Actually it looks like the latest vmware ebuild in portage includes the correct update patch, although I don't know if you have to fetch it manually or not (I already had it). So maybe try that first.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Hey, another Wisconsinite eh? There's a good number of love-fanatics here (maybe it IS the cold...). I'm in WI, and someone else who's hosted stuff for steel300 has MSOE webspace.
> ...

 

Yeah, being SE I pretty much live in the CC basement, and I commute... so I'm not around to be seen too much.

Didn't know him, nope.

Naturally Lovechild can be a honorary member. Or maybe we can say he's the president of the SEWLSOGGLUG chapter located in Denmark... ;)

LOL Regor, Sewlsogglug, Endless Chaos of [kernel] Creation perhaps?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

2.6.3_rc2-mm1 is out

----------

## ejohnson

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

> 2.6.3_rc2-mm1 is out

 

Get ready to update your sig  :Wink: 

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

Maybe it's time to catch up with the new love-sources when the arrive! I'm still stuck at 2.6.2-rc(something)-love4...

----------

## steel300

 *ejohnson wrote:*   

>  *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   2.6.3_rc2-mm1 is out 
> 
> Get ready to update your sig 

 

Sig is officially updated. Everyone get the new love NOW!

----------

## dedeaux

thanks for the breakout and for the howto.  I appreciate it.

now... maybe rc2-love1 will be even better

----------

## steel300

 *dedeaux wrote:*   

> thanks for the breakout and for the howto.  I appreciate it.
> 
> now... maybe rc2-love1 will be even better

 

The broken out is for 2.6.3_rc1-love1, not the latest.

----------

## shiftzero

 *PickledOnion wrote:*   

> I can only echo sklettke: Many thanks for the breakout steel.  

 

Me too, thnx for the broken-out, really helpful.  :Razz: 

----------

